# Lion Miter Trimmer Blades - Sharpening Service?



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I just bought a genuine Lion miter trimmer from ebay and it is in terrific condition. However, the blades could use sharpening and one has a small nick. A search online shows that the original manufacturer that used to offer sharpening is out of business. I could give the sharpening a try, but I would really like to have the blades professionally done. Given the overall condition of the trimmer, it deserves a good set of blades.

Does anyone have information on a reputable place that can sharpen my blades?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

There is a place out here West coast. Daley saw service that has not failed to sharpen anything I have sent them,I'm sure they are closed now.They should be open Monday.Ive seen some pretty big blades for chopping paper there.
If it's a special hollow grind and they cannot do it you might try ,http://www.tech-mark.com/morsochopperinfo.htm.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I live in Central California. When I need something sharpened correctly, I send it to http://www.nordicsaw.com/
These people have been manufacturing and sharpening all type of edges/cutter for many many years.
Check them out.
They will sharpen your existing or build/supply new.

However, just last week, I purchased a new 'Lion miter-trimmer' Knock-off from Highland Wood Working. I paid an added $79 for a replacement set of blades. I am not sure they would fit. You could try.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the leads on sharpening services. Highland does state that their blades will fit the original Lion. I may eventually have to go that route. I would like to keep the unit original if possible. Besides, $79 is way more than half of what I paid for the trimmer. That's not a show stopper, but it would still hurt!


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

I just brought them to my regular sharpener, who did a super job. About $15 IIRC. He prices by the inch.

He's in Oak Park, Illinois, but I'd bet he will ship. Call Bull Sharpening. Very friendly and helpful.

Planer jig for tormek looks like it would do a good job. Depending on your setup, that might make some sense.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I send my stuff to Bull Sharpening as well (I'm not local) and they do a top rate job with very good pricing and turnaround.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check them out. Much closer to me.


----------

